# What can i take for inflammation



## lightwt44 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm having inflammation due to stress response I workout  6 days a week my joints feet tight and achy also do  cardio seven day a week I'm doing a show so I have to work out six days a week


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 30, 2014)

dont be afraid to take time off from the gym to heal the body ..now and then


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 30, 2014)

take around 6 -10 g of fish oil that always helps me


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 30, 2014)

Ok i just cant stop I'm 12 week till my first show thanks guys


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 30, 2014)

I take super cissus.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 30, 2014)

Meloxicam or any NSAID like Aleve but double dose.


----------



## losieloos (Apr 30, 2014)

Kenalog injection.


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 30, 2014)

I take ibuprofen all day long.  And the cheapest glucosamine I can find.


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 30, 2014)

coated asprin


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 30, 2014)

Naproxen is always great too. I think it works better that ibuprofen for the reasons you seek.


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks, one more ? Dose vitamin C help with blocking cortisol  what els helps with that?


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 1, 2014)

While I admire/respect your determination maybe you should take Bundy's advice and slow down a little.  If memory serves me correctly you've had some previous issues with injuries and what not.  I know people that are in combat sports that don't have the injuries your enduring,  especially this close to one another while still training.  Pain is a part of training,  but being hurt is much different

If you really love the sport your in, you may need to consider that when you train hurt and really hurt in your case (recent MRI and all) your actually shaving time off your competitive years...  trust me Ive seen it happen to my own friends that never understood this.

What good is all this training doing you Sister if you stay hurt all the time?

Just something to think about.


----------



## brutus79 (May 1, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> While I admire/respect your determination maybe you should take Bundy's advice and slow down a little.  If memory serves me correctly you've had some previous issues with injuries and what not.  I know people that are in combat sports that don't have the injuries your enduring,  especially this close to one another while still training.  Pain is a part of training,  but being hurt is much different
> 
> If you really love the sport your in, you may need to consider that when you train hurt and really hurt in your case (recent MRI and all) your actually shaving time off your competitive years...  trust me Ive seen it happen to my own friends that never understood this.
> 
> ...



I agree- I admire your determination (envy it actually) but I enjoy the weights because it improves my quality of life.  I was on a road to deadlift 5, 000 pounds (or as close as I could get) and had some injuries that affected my life in a very adverse way.  I couldn't enjoy my job, my daughter, my significant other... I came to the realization that nothing is worth sacrificing those things I hold dear.  I still push myself to the limit, but I also listen to my body instead of my pride and ego that always leaves me hurt.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 1, 2014)

lightwt44 said:


> Thanks, one more ? Dose vitamin C help with blocking cortisol  what els helps with that?



Yes, about 3-4g of vitamin C is enough to blunt a cortisol response. Be careful in trying to do it too frequently or taking too much bc cortisol secretion is one of the first steps in the body's response to training and repairing the damage cause by lifting. Blocking too much cortisol is just as bad as having it too high. 

Also, be careful of chronic use of anti-inflammatories. While the research is mixed at the moment, both animal and human models have shown that AT BEST the effect do chronic NSAID use is neutral. At worst it will significantly impair future muscle gain. Is that a risk you're willing to take? Here is a good read on the topic (I know it's T-Nation but the author of the article is among the industry leaders):


----------

